# Secure Bonded Car Storage in Paphos



## Cheshire_lad (Aug 21, 2009)

Good Afternoon.

Doing some serious thinking about using a Bonded Storage option for a while for our car, before moving across full time.

Can anyone provide a name / number or link to a Secure boded storage facility in Paphos, please ?

regards
Ian


----------

